# Help needed with both positive and neg wires seeming they are both positive



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Think you could make a diagram of this and post it here? I'm having a hard time visualizing what it is you're trying to explain. Are you sure it's not grounded somewhere it shouldn't be? I'm thinking if one of them is going to ground, you might be getting unusual readings because the circuit is not complete? Just a thought.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

willitwork said:


> Hi,
> I just finished relocating cells in my pack and am running into a problem.
> This is so weird I'll describe as best I can. I have pack voltage of around 160v. I have no problems with the main positive and negative wiring going to motor/controller.
> 
> ...


sounds like a 1/2 bare wire touching something to me


----------



## Aelwero (Aug 24, 2010)

You take the two accessory pack leads... you connect one of them to positive... you test the other lead (the one that you're about to hook up to the negative terminal) and you get a positive result? 

If I understand what you're saying correctly... then your indications are correct. with the POS hooked up, and the NEG not hooked up, you don't have a "negative" wire lead, you have an extension cord attached to your POS lead... 

Make sense?


----------

